# Slipped on ice - question...



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Took my car down to a garage yesterday for a service and MOT - got out of my car and walked round to the boot at the front to get my bag out and slipped on ice and fell flat on my arse (looking back pretty amusing)

The upshot of this was that I cut the back of my leg, jarred my wrist, tore my suit trousers and dirtied my shirt and suit jacket.

Now what I am wondering where I stand on this? Surely it's a health and safety issue. It didn't look to me like they had gritted the carpark and there were pools of ice (black ice) all the way along the kerb where the front of the car goes.

As most of you know the luggage compartment on 3/4 of the Porsche range are at the front of the car so it would be foolish/negligent not to grit there - especially as they recommend people bring in their cars for services from 8am onwards.

Basically, I'm not looking to sue anyone for thousands or make an outlandish claim against them but the fact of the matter is that I am down a Â£500 suit and as far as I'm concerned it's due to their negligence.

Does anyone know where I stand on this or could offer any advice? I'm going to ring the general manager in an hour and a half or so and see what he has to say.

Thanks in advance

James


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

jam said:


> Does anyone know where I stand


  :lol: :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Teehee said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know where I stand
> ...


Haha didn't twig that one - good spot


----------



## bristewart (Jul 31, 2006)

jam said:


> I am down a Â£500 suit and as far as I'm concerned it's due to their negligence.


So you slipped on some ice. No bones broken. It's winter and you live up north. Didn't your mother ever tell you to be careful when you walk around this time of year?

It's time people started to take responsibility for their own actions again instead of blaming others and turning to the likes of Claims Direct to seek compensation for their own mistakes.

I'd hate to see this country reach the same level of blame culture as they have done in the States.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

jam said:


> Took my car down to JCT Porsche in Leeds yesterday for a service and MOT - got out of my car and walked round to the boot at the front to get my bag out and slipped on ice and fell flat on my arse (looking back pretty amusing)
> 
> The upshot of this was that I cut the back of my leg, jarred my wrist, tore my suit trousers and dirtied my shirt and suit jacket.
> 
> ...


In my opinion, you should be more careful. It was cold and icy. Watch your step. :?


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

Whether its ethical or not a key question to ask is whether your new Porsche is ordered with the garage or not?

That might influence their decision :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Teehee said:


> Whether its ethical or not a key question to ask is whether your new Porsche is ordered with the garage or not?
> 
> That might influence their decision :wink:


Yes it is, and a Cayenne Turbo S.....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Act of God. :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> Act of God. :wink:


Tosser  :wink:

Gonna give them a ring in a bit and see what they say


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

In that case, moan your tits off, you wont get anything if you dont ask!

They may well give you free labour on your service!

They will also grit the car park so that you dont fall on your arse again!

:lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

bristewart said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > I am down a Â£500 suit and as far as I'm concerned it's due to their negligence.
> ...


Exactly!

You're obviously not short of a few bob, the way you get through cars and the cars you've had/got/are getting, so go buy a suit from Next for a couple of hundred quid and tread more carefully in future when it's bloody obvious that it's cold and icey out!

Did you need a sign warning you of the possibility of ice? Did you expect the sales team to be out gritting the car park for you pre 8am and as for "As most of you know the luggage compartment on 3/4 of the Porsche range are at the front of the car so it would be foolish/negligent not to grit there" surely it would depend which way round you parked wouldn't it? :?

Next you'll be claiming off a Park Warden cos you sprained your little toe on a twig that had fallen from a tree and wasn't instantly picked up before you tripped on it!

Jeeeze ~ some people really get on my t1ts and, sorry if this comes across as personal, but on this occasion you my friend take the honour! :?


----------



## Teehee (May 22, 2005)

scott-tt225 said:


> They will also grit the car park so that you dont fall on your arse again!
> 
> :lol:


This is the most important part regardless. Could be worse if an elderley person took a tumble.


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> bristewart said:
> 
> 
> > jam said:
> ...


Brilliant reply :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> bristewart said:
> 
> 
> > jam said:
> ...


What they said! I can't beleive you're even considering it!

A year or so ago I was in a sub-post office when the postman came in to collect sacks of mail. He threw the sack on his back, swinging it round and completely wiped me out in the process. I went flying, straight into a display, hurting my knee, wrist and my dignity.

He didn't even apologise, he just watched as others helped me back up and took all the displays off me.

I ached for days but I didn't even consider sueing, I hate the "where's there's blame there's a claim" culture.

I'd have liked an apology and a helpful hand immediately though, and that's what hurt most, and is the thing that stilll annoys me when I think back to it. Maybe he thought he'd have been admitting liabilty if he apologised? What a sad sad reflection on life.

Bring it to their attention and see how they react. Then decide what you want to do. If you get an apology and cleaner car that should be enough for your stumble, which was your fault. Who would have been to blame if your postman slipped on your drive delivering your letters at 7am this morning?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I think that if you were just embarrassed and a bit muddy then let it go, but if it's something that costs you money - ie replacing a suit, then maybe you can get them to offer you something in return.

You could always threaten to cancel your order.

However, like most people have said, it's not in my nature to play that 'blame' card and I would probably just kick myself for being stupid enough to go over in the first place. :?

My Mother in Law broke her hip last year after slipping in a restaurant on a spilled drink - resulting in a new hip and lots of time of work. Lots of people siad she should have sued, and if this had been the states, she'd probably be a millionairre, but it isn't and she didn't and so she isn't.


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes he would have been to blame if his postman slipped this morning.

A neighbour has a steep driveway, the milkman once slipped down the driveway and crashed into his garage door. The milkman sued him and won!

Apparently you are responsible for the upkeep and safety of your own property! I know it is wrong, and I dont agree with all of these claims but it will do you no harm to have a grumble.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

scott-tt225 said:


> Yes he would have been to blame if his postman slipped this morning.
> 
> A neighbour has a steep driveway, the milkman once slipped down the driveway and crashed into his garage door. The milkman sued him and won!
> 
> Apparently you are responsible for the upkeep and safety of your own property! I know it is wrong, and I dont agree with all of these claims but it will do you no harm to have a grumble.


I knew that ( well not the bit about your neighbours milkman, of course).

So Jam, did you grit your path nice and early this morning? Or were you just hoping the postman would take extra care as it's winter?


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Its a joke isnt it!

What is this world comming too!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Ok, I held off replying to this one initially but here is my take. Having slipped and muddied/damaged your suit, why didn't you go into the garage and mention it? They almost certainly would have been extremely apologetic and offered to repair/clean it for you. You could have made your point in a constructive manner, and they almost certainly would have sent out a trainee mechanic to treat the pavement. Lesson learned hopefully.

That, for me anyway, is the way you should have dealt with this incident. The fact that you didn't appears to imply that you thought you might have a case to sue. To me, and many others that have replied, is not an acceptable way to go. :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

scott ~ Your incorrect spelling of 'comming' caused me to chuckle, which led to a fart, which might have soiled my shorts, which may have leaked through to my trousers, which are part of an expensive suit, which isn't made anymore, and could have dripped onto my expensive leather seat.

I'm gonna sue your 4rse! :wink:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Kell said:


> However, like most people have said, it's not in my nature to play that 'blame' card and I would probably just kick myself for being stupid enough to go over in the first place. :?


It's not in my nature either - I just believe this time that this time it's justified - each to their own and all that... I'm not contacting solicitors and would never take it that far.



BreTT said:


> That, for me anyway, is the way you should have dealt with this incident. The fact that you didn't appears to imply that you thought you might have a case to sue. To me, and many others that have replied, is not an acceptable way to go. :?


Tried that and they couldn't have given two shits basically which is why I'm taking it further.



Lisa. said:


> So Jam, did you grit your path nice and early this morning? Or were you just hoping the postman would take extra care as it's winter?


I don't have a path I live in a block of apartments. Also, we're not dealing with a private residence here but a business who have customers coming and going all day who should be ensuring it's safe for them to get out of their cars without slipping!

Like I said, I don't want any compensation from them - just a new pair of suit trousers. They are liable in the eyes of the law - end of.

I've decided on my course of action

Thanks to all who've replied so far!

James


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jam said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > That, for me anyway, is the way you should have dealt with this incident. The fact that you didn't appears to imply that you thought you might have a case to sue. To me, and many others that have replied, is not an acceptable way to go. :?
> ...


That is very poor service on their part.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

BreTT said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


That's another reason I have contacted the general manager over the matter


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jam said:


> That's another reason I have contacted the general manager over the matter


Sod that. I'd go to Dr. Ing. Wendelin Wiedeking, (CEO and President of Porsche), and ask him personally for a new pair of trousers!! :roll:


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > That's another reason I have contacted the general manager over the matter
> ...


That's a right idea - thanks mate!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jam said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > jam said:
> ...


Yup that's the bit that would have hurt most. Just the right words at the right time would have made all the difference to how you feel now, and that wouldn't have doesn't cost an apney.

I still wouldn't be sueing, but I be considering complaining about their lack of concern or customer care.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


I'm not suing and wouldn't dream of doing that. I was in a position where I couldn't hang around so had to follow it up later over the phone. Also I didn't actually realise the trousers were torn until I got home that night and took them off.

I'm just not happy with how they handled the matter, especially considering that when the Turbo S comes we'll have bought 4 very expensive cars from them. We're not dealing with a Ford garage here (not belittling the Ford brand in any way but saying that you expect a better level of service from a garage that you have given a hell of a lot of money to for your car)

Cheers


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

It gets better, you didnt realise that you were showing your arse to the world all day!


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Just read the last part of your post, mate porsch dealer are twats!

I am only 21 and they didnt have the time of day for me when I went in. OK, I wasnt looking at one for me, but my mum was looking for a new car at the time. I allways get sent to have a look round and do a few test drives!

In the end I got fed up of waiting to speak to a sales man and we are more than happy with the RS4 Cab. 
Porsche dealers = tossers, and what makes me laugh is that will never afford one!!!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

scott-tt225 said:


> Just read the last part of your post, mate porsch dealer are twats!
> 
> I am only 21 and they didnt have the time of day for me when I went in. OK, I wasnt looking at one for me, but my mum was looking for a new car at the time. I allways get sent to have a look round and do a few test drives!
> 
> ...


I know what you mean although this dealership have always been very good in the past - they didn't refuse me a test drive of a 997 last year at 25 and they let me test a Cayenne Turbo for my mum at 23. This is partly why I'm angry as it's out of character for them as a dealer to be so shitty and uninterested in what clearly a very good customer thinks and has a gripe with.

As Lisa said, it could have been sorted on the spot with some kind words and an apology and I would have just put the matter down to experience and bought myself a new suit. It's their ignorance on the matter that has prompted me to take it further - and I NEVER complain about anything!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

If you need to borrow some trousers James, LakesTTer will probably lend you a pair :lol:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Classic example.

Went out for dinner with the other 1/2 the other day.

We ordered some drinks
Drinks came and we also ordered food at this point
Some 45 mins later and we still didnt have any food
Called the waiter over and enquired what was going on
He went away to find out what was going on
The Head waiter returned and said they had lost our order, not to worry took our order again and there would be no bill tonight. 
10 mins later our food arrived
We had the best meal that we have ever had there!

The point that I am making, I am a good customer, been going there for some while. I didnt complain, but the way it was handled showed good custoemr service and that they valued my custom.

I will be going back again, even if I dont get a free meal!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

But, did you get a new pair of trousers too Scott? :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

scott-tt225 said:


> Classic example.
> 
> Went out for dinner with the other 1/2 the other day.
> 
> ...


Funny that...A little while bac. Went out for dinner with another forum member. When i got my steak. It was like an old leather boot. I was going to just put up with it and eat it. But the waitress came along and asked if everything was ok. I did mention that the steak was overcooked. So she just whisked my plate off to get me another steak. Next thing you hear is swearing shouting screaming the whole lot from the kitchen area. Looked over and the manager was turning a nice angry shade off red. Having a proper go at he chef. Next thing you here is. "Fook off out off here. Your fired".

I thought ok abit drastic just for a overdone steak. But i got free deserts and free drinks so it was all good from my point off view. Oh and the new steak was cooked to perfection.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jam said:


> I'm just not happy with how they handled the matter, especially considering that when the Turbo S comes we'll have bought 4 very expensive cars from them. We're not dealing with a Ford garage here (not belittling the Ford brand in any way but saying that you expect a better level of service from a garage that you have given a hell of a lot of money to for your car)
> 
> Cheers


There's an irony in that statement! If your not happy cancel your orders  :roll: . Whether it's Ford, VW or Porsche, Customer Service tehnique should all be acted upon at the same level. You walk into my Franchised Dealership I would have given you a good servicing  and thrown in a few other gadgets to keep you coming back to us with such tall orders .

So, didn't anybody in your office tell you that you had ripped your trousers and flashing off your bottom all day? :lol: :lol: OMG!  :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

IIRC Jam works for his parents company so they are probably all scared stiff of the 'bosses son' :wink:

Or too busy smirking and taking secret mobile phone videos of his arse hanging out to post on Youtube :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> IIRC Jam works for his parents company so they are probably all scared stiff of the 'bosses son' :wink:
> 
> Or too busy smirking and taking secret mobile phone videos of his arse hanging out to post on Youtube :roll:


Could have struck a match on the stubble of it! :lol: :wink: Unless Jam went to a LEEK meet really and had 'blow back' after having eaten a curry and thought he ripped his trousers when really he passed wind causing the hole!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> IIRC Jam works for his parents company so they are probably all scared stiff of the 'bosses son' :wink:
> 
> Or too busy smirking and taking secret mobile phone videos of his arse hanging out to post on Youtube :roll:


Haha no, my dad sold it two years ago but I still work there.

It wasn't a large rip but a rip nonetheless and under the tail of my suit jacket!



Dotti said:


> There's an irony in that statement! If your not happy cancel your orders


Could I be arsed to go all the way to Sheffield though, cancel my order and wait another 6 months for car that is almost here? I think not! I'm just going to use it as a bargaining tool


----------



## ACE_UK (Apr 10, 2005)

scott-tt225 said:


> It gets better, you didnt realise that you were showing your arse to the world all day!


 :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No grip...

Jam slip...

Pants rip...

Dealer - ship...

Sales dip...

:roll:

should this be Jim slips


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

My take is its no more the dealers fault than it is mine. Just buy a new suit and move on.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

You were there as well Tosh ? :?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Wife says everything my fault. Just thought I'd admit it straight off the bat this time.


----------

